# Nacktschnecken an meinen Teichpflanzen :-)



## lotta (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich könnte so was von
Da finde ich doch wiedermal 2 __ Nacktschnecken  (die ekligen, großen Orangebraunen),
an meinen Teichpflanzen.     

Also habe ich alle evtl. Brücken vom Land ins Wasser entfernt
um heute dann DAS zu sehen:
 

Können diese Biester etwa __ fliegen?

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen?
Gibt es da außer Schneckenkorn o. Ä. noch gute Tipps?
Danke Bine


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2014)

moin Bine,
joo... jeden Morgen früh, ca. 30 Minuten nach jedem Regenguss,
und abends in der Dämmerung mit Taschenlampe..... Pflanzen absuchen.
Dieses Jahr ist echt die Schnecke drin, nich' der Wurm!
Ich habe bereits Hunderte dieses Jahr im Garten und am Teich abgesammelt.
Ich bin da rigoros... schneller Tod durch spitzen Spaten.
Lasse sie dann 2 Tage auf dem Rasen eintrocknen, dann holen sich die __ Pieper die Bröckchen.


----------



## lotta (12. Juli 2014)

nee IHHHH Eva Maria
Das hätte ich dir ja echt nicht zugetraut.

Dann werde ich das auch mal so versuchen...
Danke Bine​


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria & Bine




Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Ich bin da rigoros... schneller Tod durch spitzen Spaten.
> Lasse sie dann 2 Tage auf dem Rasen eintrocknen, dann holen sich die __ Pieper die Bröckchen.



1. bitte nur die "Bösen" = Spanische Wegschnecke zerhacken
2. __ Nacktschnecken fressen auch ihre toten Artgenossen, ich würde die zerteilten Nacktschnecken gleich in den Müll geben sonst lockst du die anderen erst recht an.

natürliche Gegenmittel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel & http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Igel  (hab beides im Garten und so gut wie keine Spanische)






https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/tigerschnegel.22308/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mittel-gegen-nachtschnecken.39591/


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2014)

> Können diese Biester etwa __ fliegen?



Neee, aber schwimmen. Ich hab die mal in meinen Teich geschmissen, weil ich glaubte, meine Koi
würden die mögen. Pustekuchen, die kamen alle wieder raus,
Ich mache mir ein Eimerchen halb voll mit heißem Salzwasser, dann Einweghandschuh an, und sammeln.
Jeden Abend. Bei 100 Stück höre ich auf zu zählen


----------



## Brittami (13. Juli 2014)

In meinem Miniteich sind schon 2-3 Nachtschnecken ersoffen.


----------



## misudapi (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo,



Brittami schrieb:


> In meinem Miniteich sind schon 2-3 Nachtschnecken ersoffen.


das waren Selbstmörder, normalerweise klettern die aus den Wasser wieder raus.
Meine natürliche Methode ist eine Rosenschere(ist leichter als ein Spaten). Einmal in der Mitte durchgeschnitten und die Schmecke ist dahin, den Rest lass ich für den Igel liegen. Am nächsten Tag sieht man davon nichts mehr.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

Hei, ja, __ Tigerschnegel haben wir auch...Monsterviecher...bin mal so erschrocken, weil ich gedacht hab es wär eine Blindschleiche...das Vieh war ausgestreckt  fast  20cm lang...
Die fressen Schneckenlaich, ansonsten nur verrottetes material und hmja...Pilze...meine Riesenbovisten muß ich mit Küchensieben und Pflasterstein drauf abdecken, sonst kriegen wir nix davon...
Dann haben wir 3 Igel, die Mama mit Jungen vom letzten Jahr...weiß aber nicht, ob sie noch alle da sind, weil eigentlich sind es ja Einzelgänger
Und noch Glühwürmchen, die ja ihre Eier in die __ Schnecken legen...
Auf jedenfall geh ich im Moment immer unverrichteter Dinge wieder rein, wenn ich mit meinem Meuchelwerkzeug (ausrangierte Küchenschere, quer durch den Mantelschild, dann sind sie sofort tot) auf der Suche war.
Ich nehm die Mit der Schere, schneid sie aber noch nicht durch und leg sie auf einen Haufen...schnipp.
Neben den Haufen leg ich ein Brettchen und halte das immer schön Nass...dann muß ich nur morgends oder spät abends zu dem Haufen gehen, wo sich schon die Aasfresser versammelt haben und kann dort bequem das Häufchen auffrischen...unterm Brettchen noch schauen, ob da welche sind...
Was ich im Frühling gut fand, waren ein paar leckere faule Elstaräpfel aus dem Keller...die hab ich im Garten verteilt und die saßen schneller mit Schnecken voll,als man gucken konnte...auch ein Brettchen daneben...klasse Das hat sogar kleine Schnecken angelockt...

Ja und um zum Thema zurückzukommen...bei mir gehen die blöden Schneckenviecher auch in den Teich und fressen mir dort die Pflanzen ab
Besonders als es wochenlang so trocken war...waren dort immer welche zugange...
Aber wie gesagt..im Moment is alles ok...
VG Monika


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2014)

danke für den Tipp Mitch!
Tigerschlegel.... weit & breit keine, auch bei Nachbarns nicht.
Scheint es hier regional wohl eher nicht zu geben.
Igel sind hier nicht standorttreu.... liegt wohl an den Hunden.
Vorhin hatten es die "Nackis" sogar bis in die Nachrichten auf NDR geschafft,
headline "niedersächsische Gärtner kämpfen gegen Schneckenplage"

Herr Römer, Präsident des Verbandes der Gartenfreunde, macht für die diesjährige Plage
primär den milden Winter 2013/2014 verantwortlich.
Viele Schneckeneier, die im Boden waren, haben den Winter problemlos überstanden.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass __ Nacktschnecken bis zu 400 Eiern pro Jahr legen, kommt da
gut was zusammen. Sie können auch bis zu 25 m pro Nacht zurücklegen.
Da wundert es also nicht, dass schön angelegte Staudengärten regelrecht kahl gefressen
werden.
In meinem Hangbeet und den beiden Langbeeten habe ich jetzt Weinbergschnecken 
eingesetzt. Die sind ganz scharf auf Eigelege. Schneckenkorn oder andere Chemikalien
sind keine Alternative für uns. Also weiter mit dem Spaten auf Jagd mehrmals pro Tag.
Meine Neuzugänge
 

Die Weinberger sollten sich hier rund & satt fressen können, Nachbarns haben auch große Gärten,
wo sich ebenfalls die Nackis tummeln.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

Jo, Weinbergschnecken haben wir auch sehr viele...und sehr große dieses Jahr
Die lassen sich auch nicht am Salat erwischen...und fressen nur gammeliges...muß ja auch entsorgt werden...
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2014)

Ja, die roten sind dieses Jahr besonders dreist. Eine schaffte es sogar in den __ Lotos-Kübel, um ein noch eingerolltes neues Blatt mit einem Loch zu versehen. Ich brauche wohl nicht zu erwähnen,  dass dies ihre Henkersmahlzeit war 

Mein Mittel der Wahl: ein geschärfter Spachtel. Für die Reste gibt es genug Abnehmer mit zwei, vier, sechs und mehr Beinen.


----------



## Thundergirl (13. Juli 2014)

Bei mir landen die nackigen Spanier seit ein paar Tagen im Magen meiner Koi. Spart das Fischfutter. Und die Koi sind ganz wild drauf.


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Juli 2014)

eben gesehen, das sie wieder am Balkongeländer hoch sind...in den Blumenkasten zu meiner Echinodorus Corilflorus und ein Herzblatt zerfressen
Tooooood dem Biest, wenn es heut abend wieder rauskommt...Scherewetz
VG Monika


----------



## Brittami (13. Juli 2014)

misudapi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> das waren Selbstmörder, normalerweise klettern die aus den Wasser wieder raus.
> ....



Ah, dann nehme ich an, dass der Nachbar Schneckenkorn benutzt und die sich dann bei uns ins Wasser stürzen? (Habe ich das hier gelesen, dass die, die Schneckenkorn gefressen haben, sich ins Wasser werfen?)

LG
Britta


----------



## lotta (13. Juli 2014)

Oh Graus,
ich habs heute Abend doch tatsächlich probiert
Die Geschichte mit der Schere
Ist echt nicht schön :-( (und es macht nicht wirklich Spaß)

ABER
sehr effektivisses ja
Grüße Bine


----------



## misudapi (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,



Brittami schrieb:


> Ah, dann nehme ich an, dass der Nachbar Schneckenkorn benutzt und die sich dann bei uns ins Wasser stürzen? (Habe ich das hier gelesen, dass die, die Schneckenkorn gefressen haben, sich ins Wasser werfen?)


Ja, z.B .
oder dein Nachtbar übt Schmecken- Weitwurf???
Bei mir macht jede Schmecke Selbstmord, wenn sie sich erwischen lässt, sie laufen ja auch nicht schnell genug weg.  
Eine Schere habe ich oft zur Hand wenn ich nach abgeblühten Blumen ausschau halte. Es geht schnell und wie Bine schreibt 



lotta schrieb:


> sehr effektivisses ja


Gruß Susanne


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juli 2014)

Hei, mit zunehmendem Schneckenfraß, steigt auch die Blutrünstigkeit des Gartenbesitzers...
Irgendann sind sämtliche Hemmungen vergessen und man wird von diebischer Freude überfallen,
wenn man mal wieder das Innenleben der Schleimer zu sehen bekommt.
*ggg* sehr eindrucksvoll sind auch Strippteaseschleimer, die sich vorher ausgiebig am Ferramolbuffet gelabt haben, kann nicht gesund sein für Igel
Auf jedenfall würde ich einen schlechten Buddisten abgeben...
Aber diesjahr muß ich ja nicht zur Schere greifen...Kann mich aufs Obst ernten verlagern...
VG Monika

Da vergessen auch Biotopfans, das sie eigentlich Naturfreunde sind


----------



## Tinky (14. Juli 2014)

Uns sind von einigen Pflanzen auch nur die Gerippe geblieben.
Hatte ich vorher noch nie gemacht - aber dieses Jahr bin ich dann auch mal mit Taschenlampe und Schere losgezogen - besonders bei Regenwetter oder nach dem Garten Beregnen werde ich da schnell fündig. Zu Beginn Anfang Juni habe ich bei ca. 100Stk. den Abend aufgehört zu zählen. Jetzt muss ich schon ´genau suchen und komme auf ca. 10 Stk. Werde das jetzt einstellen...haben alle anderen Glück gehabt  Aber schon ein komisches Gefühl über 1000 der __ Schnecken zerschnitten zu haben 

Bastian


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2014)

Ihr seit aber gar nicht Tierlieb zu den kleinen süßen Nackideis.
Die sind doch schon so arm dran und können sich nicht mal ein Haus leisten. Und das sind dann so genannte Naturfreunde tzzzzz.



LG Rene


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Hmmm,
das dachte ich mir auch gerade...
Wir schauen alle darauf,
dass unsere Fische nur ja genug Wasser mit guter Qualität zur Verfügung haben,
aber die __ Schnecken, darf man....
Schon komisch irgendwie


----------



## mike79 (14. Juli 2014)

Dachte ich auch gerade beim zerschneiden der Nackedeis...


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juli 2014)

Tja...Wirbellose und Wirbeltiere...so unterscheidet der Mensch
Oder in essbar und nicht essbar, nützlich oder lästig...schön oder hässlich...Unkraut oder Blume...könnt man ewig so weitermachen...
VG Monika


----------



## lotta (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Monika
schon irgendwie doof, oder?
Aber so ist das Leben eben... wenn unnütz, oder ärgerlich, dann weg damit.
(ich gebe ja zu, ich bin auch nicht ganz frei davon).

Da überdenkt man doch so manche Schelte, welche oftmals irgendwem gegenüber ausgesprochen wird.
Bine


----------



## DbSam (14. Juli 2014)

Fressen und Gefressen werden, so ist die Natur, so muss sie sein...
Nur der Mensch übertreibt es manchmal sehr gern - Aber auch das wird die Natur irgendwann regeln...


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Juli 2014)

Hei, ja doof ist es schon..aber trotzdem möcht ich meinen Salat selber essen...
Da muß ich aber auch dazusagen, das ich nur im Gemüsegarten __ Schnecken zerschnipsele...im restlichen Garten sind sie mir wurscht...
Das ist wie ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen...wenn man 50 Killt, kommen 300 aus den umliegenden Gärten um sich meinen anzueignen...
Wo sie allerdings diesjahr sind, ist mir ein Rätsel..jetzt hat es ja echtmal lang genug geregnet, das sie mal rauskommen müßten
Im Komposthaufen war auf jedenfall am Samstag ein riesiger __ Tigerschnegel in der Folie...
Ferramol hat Pause, solange wir Igel haben...näää, find ich unzumutbar für die Süßen, wenn die Schnecks von innen blau sind...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Juli 2014)

Thema Riesenbovisten....gestern hab ich die ersten 3 des Jahres in unserm Garten gefunden..sie waren noch ca. 5cm groß und unversehrt  Puhhh, gerade noch rechtzeitig..meistens sehen sie schon aus wie schweizer Käse :-( Hab gleich Teichkörbe geholt, sie umgedreht drübergestellt und einen Pflasterstein draufgelegt...jetzt kommen die großen __ Schnecken nichtmehr dran 
Hier Bilder aus anderen Jahren..sie kommen bei uns jedes Jahr zuverlässig wieder
     
 
 yummi
VG Monika
Und nee...ich möchte nicht mit den FKK-schleimern teilen, sie dürfen die fressen, die wir im Getrüpp nicht finden...


----------



## Tinky (16. Juli 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> das dachte ich mir auch gerade...
> Wir schauen alle darauf,
> dass unsere Fische nur ja genug Wasser mit guter Qualität zur Verfügung haben,
> ...




Ja das ist bei mir genau wie mit den Blattläusen, Zikaden, Seerosenkäfern, Mücken, __ Fliegen im Haus, Schneeballkäfern...
Hoffentlich bekommt man nicht irgendwann mal von "höchster Stelle" die Quittung.


----------



## lotta (16. Juli 2014)

Wow Monika,
wie lecker...
Ich hoffe, dass die __ Schnecken wirklich nimmer dran können,
es wäre echt schade drum.


----------



## samorai (16. Juli 2014)

He Bine!
Sind Deine __ Frösche nicht auf "zack". 
Neulich konnte ich bei mir beobachten wie ein großer Frosch eine Nacktschnecke verspeisst hat. Dazu muss ich anmerken, habe ich zum ersten mal "Live" gesehen!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## StefanRP (27. Juli 2014)

Nur Indische Laufenten fressen die Spanischen __ Schnecken. 
Die Schnecken selbst sind ALLESFRESSER, ja sogar der eigene Kot wird verzehrt.
JA und im Teich könnten die meterweise über und unterwasser schwimmen. 
Ich werd die in meinen Komposter als Mitarbeiter zur Kompostgewinnung;-)

Und von Schneckenkorn würde ich komplett abraten weil:

1.) Andere Tiere noch getätet werden wie IGEL u __ nützliche Schnecken usw.
2.) Die Spanische Schnecke am teich ihren Wasserhaushalt wieder aufladen u weiter existieren.
3. Die Schleimspur ist nicht wirklich ästhetisch.


----------

